# expressões que resistem a ser traduzidas



## chanafrancia

Há muitas expressões do castelhano que traduzidas para português perdem a sua expressividade. Eis aqui algumas delas. Agradecia ideias para as traduzir!

-_¡Pues sí que estás arreglado!
-¡Pues sí que nos hemos lucido!
-¡Fíese usted de la virgencita y no corra!
-¡Dichosos los ojos!
-Nos hemos divertido de lo lindo.
-¡Menudo es!
-¡Las cosas que me contaron!¡Una pasada!
-¡Lo que nos vamos a divertir!¡No te figuras!
-Me ha costado un sentido. Está por las nubes.
-No entiendo una patata.
_
Para já, não abusar da vossa paciência_.

_Obrigadíssima,
Chana


----------



## Guigo

Não creio que "expressões idiomáticas" devam ser traduzidas; talvez procurar equivalências fosse mais recomendável e (no caso de tradução) fazer adaptações temporais e geográficas.

Por ex.: _No entiendo una patata_, poderia ser:
- Não entendo patavinas (uso mais antigo);
- Não entendo uma vírgula;
- Não entendo chongas;
- Não entendo blicas;
- Não entendo 'porra nenhuma' (chulo).

E assim vai...


----------



## Carfer

_-¡Fíese usted de la virgencita y no corra!_

Tem equivalente directo em português: _'Fia-te na Virgem e não corras... (e verás o que te acontece)_'. A parte a seguir às reticências é por vezes omitida.

_-¡Dichosos los ojos!_

Também tem equivalente literal: _'Ditosos olhos!_'. A questão é que hoje é de uso raro.

_-Nos hemos divertido de lo lindo._

_'Divertimo-nos à brava'_


----------



## chanafrancia

Obrigadinha, Guigo, essa visão brasileira, tão rica, aliás, sempre faz falta.





Guigo said:


> Não creio que "expressões idiomáticas" devam ser traduzidas; talvez procurar equivalências fosse mais recomendável e (no caso de tradução) fazer adaptações temporais e geográficas.
> 
> Por ex.: _No entiendo una patata_, poderia ser:
> - Não entendo patavinas (uso mais antigo);
> - Não entendo uma vírgula;
> - Não entendo chongas;
> - Não entendo blicas;
> - Não entendo 'porra nenhuma' (chulo).
> 
> E assim vai...


----------



## chanafrancia

Obrigada, Carfer, afinal são essas pequenas diferenças que fazem do português e do castelhano línguas diferentes. Obrigada também pelas observações quanto ao uso das expressões eleitas.




Carfer said:


> _-¡Fíese usted de la virgencita y no corra!_
> 
> Tem equivalente directo em português: _'Fia-te na Virgem e não corras... (e verás o que te acontece)_'. A parte a seguir às reticências é por vezes omitida.
> 
> _-¡Dichosos los ojos!_
> 
> Também tem equivalente literal: _'Ditosos olhos!_'. A questão é que hoje é de uso raro.
> 
> _-Nos hemos divertido de lo lindo._
> 
> _'Divertimo-nos à brava'_


----------



## Outsider

chanafrancia said:


> _-No entiendo una patata.
> _


"Não entendo patavina."


----------



## Istriano

_Não entendo/saco bulhufas _é a versão mais modernosa.


----------



## Istriano

chanafrancia said:


> _.
> -¡Menudo es!
> _


Ele é ainda muito verdinho.

Acho que é isso. Desculpe se chutei na trave.


----------



## chlapec

Istriano said:


> Ele é ainda muito verdinho.
> 
> Acho que é isso. Desculpe se chutei na trave.


 
Chutou. Aqui, menudo não tem o sentido de miúdo, mas de enorme.

Quer dizer algo assim como "O que ele faz/diz é impressionante/incrível, até ousado/indecente", pelo facto de ele ser muito atrevido, ousado, descarado...


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> Chutou. Aqui, menudo não tem o sentido de miúdo, mas de enorme.
> 
> Quer dizer algo assim como "O que ele faz/diz é impressionante/incrível, até ousado/indecente", pelo facto de ele ser muito atrevido, ousado, descarado...


 
Em Portugal costumamos dizer _'Olha que coisa!_' nesse sentido admirativo, de coisa impressionante, incrível.
A expressão que estaria aparentemente mais próxima de _'Menudo es'_, _'Grande coisa!_', tem, porém, em Portugal o significado inverso. Na realidade estamos a dizer que é uma coisa ou um assunto irrisório, de nenhuma importância, ou seja, vejam lá como são as coisas!, os falantes do espanhol usam por vezes '_menudo'_ para significar grande, e nós às vezes usamos '_grande_' para significar pequeno. Olhem que esta!


----------



## Istriano

O problema é não existirem bons dicionários de frases feitas (expressões cristalizadas) de português.


----------



## chanafrancia

Pois é! O que resolve um bom dicionário...Muito obrigada pelos vossos contributos, que foram muito úteis e antes de mais, feliz 2010. Talvez para o ano, haja alguém que se anime a procurar equivalência (não é tarefa fácil) das expressões que ninguém mencionou:

-_¡Pues sí que estás arreglado!
-¡Pues sí que nos hemos lucido!
-¡Las cosas que me contaron!¡Una pasada!
-¡Lo que nos vamos a divertir!¡No te figuras!
-Me ha costado un sentido. Está por las nubes.
_


----------



## Carfer

chanafrancia said:


> Pois é! O que resolve um bom dicionário...Muito obrigada pelos vossos contributos, que foram muito úteis e antes de mais, feliz 2010. Talvez para o ano, haja alguém que se anime a procurar equivalência (não é tarefa fácil) das expressões que ninguém mencionou:
> 
> -_¡Pues sí que estás arreglado!_
> _-¡Pues sí que nos hemos lucido!_
> _-¡Las cosas que me contaron!¡Una pasada!_
> _-¡Lo que nos vamos a divertir!¡No te figuras!_
> _-Me ha costado un sentido. Está por las nubes._


 

Talvez você nos simplificasse a vida se juntasse um pouco de contexto, algumas frases ilustrativas de situações em que essas expressões são proferidas. Literalmente elas não são dificeis de traduzir, o pior é que podemos não acertar no sentido e, consequentemente, nas correspondentes equivalências. Julgo que tem sido isso que nos tem retraído a todos. Bom Ano Novo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vou dar meu chute também:
"Me ha costado un sentido. Está por las nubes" = custou-me os olhos da cara. (O preço) está nas nuvens.


----------



## chanafrancia

Acho que não houve chute nenhum. Pode-se ouvir em cast. _Me va ha salir_ _por_ _un ojo de la cara_ ou _Me ha costado un riñón._


----------



## vf2000

Não sei por que, mas associei "-¡Fíese usted de la virgencita y no corra!" com
_- Fé em Deus e pé na tábua._


----------



## chanafrancia

vf2000 said:


> Não sei por que, mas associei "-¡Fíese usted de la virgencita y no corra!" com
> _- Fé em Deus e pé na tábua._



Podia explicar alguma situação para esse _pé na tábua_? Não tenho a certeza que seja a mesma coisa.


----------



## Nonstar

chanafrancia said:


> Podia explicar alguma situação para esse _pé na tábua_? Não tenho a certeza que seja a mesma coisa.


Tábua aqui significa o acelerador do carro. Acelere sem medo e vamos em frente, até o fim! Tudo dará certo!
Um sinônimo é "pisa fundo!", mas não se usa com "fé em Deus".
Ou ainda, "pé na tábua!", quer dizer "não nos demoremos", "vamos/façamos imediatamente".


----------



## Carfer

chanafrancia said:


> Podia explicar alguma situação para esse _pé na tábua_? Não tenho a certeza que seja a mesma coisa.


 
Também não creio. _'Pé na tábua',_ por estranho que pareça dada a associação que também tem com a pressa, de certo modo é até o contrário do _'e não corra!'. _Hão-de dizer que quem põe o pé na tábua necessariamente corre, mas não, não é isso. Na verdade _' e não corra'_ está no sentido de _'e não se esforce...'_, _'e não trabalhe...'_, _'e não faça por isso...'. _É um apelo à responsabilidade, uma advertência contra o facilitismo e o laxismo de quem se limita a _'fiar-se na Virgem'_. Ora o _'pé na tábua'_ tem muito da ideia contrária, da irresponsabilidade, da confiança acrítica, da facilidade, do _'vamos p'ra frente que tudo dará certo'_, como diz o Nonstar ou, digo eu, do _'fiar-se na Virgem'_. Ou seja, em vez de se opôr a _'Fia-te na Virgem', 'pé na tábua', _ao contrário de _'e não corras...' _ainda reforça mais a ideia.


----------



## andre luis

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal costumamos dizer _'Olha que coisa!_' nesse sentido admirativo, de coisa impressionante, incrível.
> A expressão que estaria aparentemente mais próxima de _'Menudo es'_, _'Grande coisa!_', tem, porém, em Portugal o significado inverso. Na realidade estamos a dizer que é uma coisa ou um assunto irrisório, de nenhuma importância, ou seja, vejam lá como são as coisas!, os falantes do espanhol usam por vezes '_menudo'_ para significar grande, e nós às vezes usamos '_grande_' para significar pequeno. Olhem que esta!


No Brasil,também.
É uma ironia,você diz "grande coisa!" e a pessoa acha que você faz pouco caso dela.


----------

